# Is hotplugging really worth it?



## euphoriq (Dec 24, 2011)

So i'm running francos #13 nightly right now and i have noticed something.
When i turn on hotplugging from the market app, there is a noticeable delay when pressing the power button and the homescreen turning on, this is not present when not hotplugging.

My question is, is there really any considerable difference in battery when hotplugging or not? Isn't the phone in deep sleep when the screen goes off anyways?


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

The little bit of lag ur seeing might be due the one CPU being shut off when the goes off. That is what hotplug does in Franco's kernal, turns one CPU off when screen goes off then back on again with screen on. What governor are u using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm on leankernel...what's the hotplug Governor do itself? I'm on interactivex and that seems to run better, but does it essentially do the same thing you just said?


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> I'm on leankernel...what's the hotplug Governor do itself? I'm on interactivex and that seems to run better, but does it essentially do the same thing you just said?


To my understanding, yes it is the same thing on lean kernal when use interactivex governor. Just with Franco's kernal u have the option to use hotplug on all the governors. I would then assume that by using hotplug along with maybe interactive or performance governor would reduce if not get rid of all lag on Franco's kernal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been using the hotplug feature even before it was stable on couple different kernals, and my phone charges faster when i use hotplug. Even timed it at first. Difference of about 20 for me. I would also assume that it has something to do with both CPU not running when the screen is off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

pbj420 said:


> To my understanding, yes it is the same thing on lean kernal when use interactivex governor. Just with Franco's kernal u have the option to use hotplug on all the governors. I would then assume that by using hotplug along with maybe interactive or performance governor would reduce if not get rid of all lag on Franco's kernal.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


Hmmm maybe I'll jump to franco's kernel. What's the hotplug in the market that you guys are talking about? didn't see anything when I searched for it haha


----------



## euphoriq (Dec 24, 2011)

Using hotplug with any governor gives me lag between pressing power and the lockscreen coming up, no lag while using the phone though.
I'm talking battery drain here, has anyone actually seen any noticeable difference in idle battery while hotplugging vs. not?


----------



## euphoriq (Dec 24, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Hmmm maybe I'll jump to franco's kernel. What's the hotplug in the market that you guys are talking about? didn't see anything when I searched for it haha


Look up franco kernel in the market, he has an updater app that allows you to set speeds, voltages, tweak screen colors and set hotplug or not.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hotplug is shutting down one core when the screen is off. So when sleeping you only have one core running. Check out faux's kernel thread,I think there is a description in his thread of what hotplug means. I personally use it myself on faux's kernel and don't have any lag

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gnexguy (Dec 22, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Hmmm maybe I'll jump to franco's kernel. What's the hotplug in the market that you guys are talking about? didn't see anything when I searched for it haha


Franco has an app to allow hot plugging, changing the color, undervolting, and over clocking

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

euphoriq said:


> Look up franco kernel in the market, he has an updater app that allows you to set speeds, voltages, tweak screen colors and set hotplug or not.


Thanks







It's a hell of a lot cheaper than Glitch's market updater I bought a while ago

Edit: What are everyone's color settings?


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

gnexguy said:


> Franco has an app to allow hot plugging, changing the color, undervolting, and over clocking
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What do you mean by 'Changing the color'?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Lmao, nobody really answered the OP's question.

To be honest I've run so many different combinations of things that I don't remember if hotplug really made a difference.

But it has been working for me to my satisfaction so I haven't been playing with kernels options and settings lately.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

To be honest, I think all the governors offer miniscule improvements on the battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## euphoriq (Dec 24, 2011)

Heartbreak said:


> What do you mean by 'Changing the color'?


It's exactly what it sounds like, you can control the tint and stuff of the screen


----------

